# How to: Disk and Partition Cloning, Backup, Restoration, & Migration



## Sean Webster

How to: Disk and Partition Cloning, Backup, Restoration, & Migration

All software listed here will be freeware mainly due to my love of free software.









*Windows 7 system imaging:*

*Windows 7 - Backup Complete Computer - Create an Image Backup:* (link)

*Macrium Reflect system imaging:*

*Create an Image Backup:* (link)

*Acronis True Image:*

*Acronis True Image WD Edition Software:* (link)
Acronis True Image WD Edition Software helps you to completely clone your current system drive onto your new WD hard drive. Cloning makes an exact copy of your old system drive on your new WD hard drive, including the operating system, applications, data, preferences, and email settings. Everything will be present and operate exactly as it did on your old hard drive. Acronis True Image WD Edition now supports WD Advanced Format Drives and ensures that all partitions are optimally aligned.

*Seagate DiscWizard:* (link)
DiscWizard makes adding a new hard drive much easier. It can be used in several different ways. For example, you can use it to copy all the data from an old drive to the new one. The new drive will have the operating system, and will be bootable. DiscWizard can also partition and format a new drive for additional storage.

We have updated DiscWizard to better fit the needs of today's technology (improved USB support, improved support for diagnostic partitions, and Windows Vista/Windows 7 support).

*Intel® Data Migration Software:* link
The Intel® Data Migration Software copies your drive's contents from your old storage device to your new Intel® Solid-State Drive. The software can help make this transition smooth and painless.

Before using the Intel® Data Migration Software, please download the Data Migration Software Guide.

After you install your Intel® SSD and the Intel® Data Migration software, the software will detect both your old and new drives and guide you through the cloning process, i.e. show you how to move all of your data from your slower HDD to your fast new SSD. Before you begin, however, make sure the amount of data on your old drive doesn't exceed the size of your new SSD.

*EaseUs ToDo Backup:*
* To make a WinPE bootable disc you need ToDo Backup version 4.0.0.2: (link) or (link)

*How to: Back up your OS and recover it*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*You will need:*

EaseUs ToDo Backup (link)
A place to backup the data/partition(s)
A USB (2GB or larger) or a CD to burn the bootable emergency disk

*Create the Backup Partition(s)*
Now this is when you actually back up the partition(s). If you have a Microsoft System Reserve Partition (usually 100MB) you can either choose to back it up with your C: partition or delete it before. To delete the Microsoft System Reserve Partition follow this guide: (link)

*How to back up the system partition(s):* (link)

*Make the bootable emergency disk:* (link)

*Boot from the emergency disk and recover the system/partition(s):* (link)



*How to: Migrate from OS install on old HDD/SSD to a smaller new SSD/HDD*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




*You will need:*
EaseUs Partition Master (link)
EaseUs ToDo Backup (link)
A place to backup the data/partition(s)
A USB (2GB or larger) or a CD to burn the bootable emergency disk

*Before you back up your system partition(s):*

Shrink the old OS partition if your new drive is smaller than the old OS partition.

If the partition is larger than the new drive after you shrink it then you have to move all your personal data off the partition.

Move all personal files to another drive such as pictures, videos, music, documents, and Steam, gamesaves, etc. Check out my maintenance section, run ccleaner, discleanup, etc. and disable the hibernation file and disable/shrink the page file. If still not small enough you have to uninstall large programs and/or games and re-install them after you restore the system image.

If you do not have a secondary drive to move your data to you will have to make a new partition on the in the unallocated space. Then do the above and move your data. You may have to keep shrinking and expanding the partitions as you do this depending on how much free space you have on your drive.

When you are done moving the data then you should be about the right size to make system image to restore to the drive.

*How to: Change the size of a drive's partition(s):*





*Backup the system partition(s):*
Now this is when you actually back up the partition(s). If you have a Microsoft System Reserve Partition (usually 100MB) you can either choose to back it up with your C: partition or delete it before. To delete the Microsoft System Reserve Partition follow this guide: (link)

*How to back up the system partition(s):*





*Restore the partition(s) to the new drive:*
Now here is where you will be changing out the old drive and the new drive.

Make the bootable emergency disk.
Shut down and change out the drives.
Boot from the emergency disk and start the recovery.

*How to make the bootable emergency disk and recover the partition(s):*





*System setup after restoration:*
Finally, go through my "Now It's Time For The System Set Up!" section of my optimization guide and make sure you run W.E.I.




*How to: Clone your OS to a new larger or equal size drive*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*You will need:*

EaseUs ToDo Backup (link)
Your new drive

Launch EaseUS Todo Backup and click Disk clone.

Select source disk you want to clone, click Next.

Select the destination disk. Sector by sector clone option enables you to clone all sectors from source disk to destination disk.

Preview the disk layout after cloning.

Click Proceed to execute GPT disk cloning
.

*Tips:*

If the source disk contains the system partition, please shut down the computer after the clone.
To remove either the source disk or destination disk from the computer to make the computer boot normally if the source disk contains boot partition.
If you want to boot from the destination disk, we recommend you to replace the source disk with the destination disk.
If the computer fails to boot from the destination disk after the clone, we suggest you clone the source disk to another disk with the same HDD interface.
If you choose to clone a hidden partition, the cloned one will be unhidden.




*How to: Use old OS HDD as a data drive after installing a new SSD/HDD*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*What is this?*
This how you can migrate your data from your old OS HDD into your system once you have reinstalled a new SSD or HDD.


*If your personal data is backed up to another drive then*
Open the Start Menu, type *diskpart*, press Enter
Type *list disk*, press Enter
Type *select disk X* (where *X* is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter
Type *clean*, press Enter
Type *create partition primary*, press Enter
Type *format quick fs=ntfs*, press Enter
Type *assign*, press Enter
Type *exit*, press Enter

*If you can't save your personal data to another medium you can do...*

*Option 1:* Okay option
Once you have windows installed you can usually just delete all the folders on the HDD that are part of the old OS and the ones you don't need. (make sure you delete hidden files and partitions that may be on there as well)

*Option 2:* Better option to me, will take longer.
Shrink the old HDD OS partition. (link)
Then make a new partition on the HDD in the free space. (link)
Then move the personal files to the new partition, like you movies, documents, pictures, etc.
Now you may have to keep shrinking and expanding the partitions as you do this depending on how much free space you have on your drive.
When done moving your files delete the older OS partition and the MSR one if it is there too.
Then expand the new partition into the left over free space.

*Next redirect your user folders to the storage HDD.*

*Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD:*
Right click your folder (ex. My pictures)
Click Properties
Click the Location tab
Change the destination to your other HDD (ex. D:\Pictures)
*Note 1:* Recommended, I do this myself for my user folders (ex. My Documents, My pictures, Desktop, etc.)
*Note 2:* If there are two of the same folder in teh User folder after the move (ie. My Documents "A" and My Documents "B") you should delete the empty one located on the C: drive. (May need to go into safe mode to delete it) Do not delete the other User folders, only duplicates that come up after the move within the User folder.
*Note 3:* If the folder already exists that you are linking it to you may want to merge the folders.

*Video Tut:*










*Clonezilla:*

*How To Backup and Resurrect a Dead or Dying System Disk With Clonezilla* (link)

*XXClone:* (link)

*Data Recovery:*

*Test Disk:* (link)
If you lose a partition or accidentally format a drive try using TestDisk to restore the partition(s).

*PhotoRec:* (link)

*Recuva:* (link)

*NOT FREE:*

*Get Back Data:* (link)


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have been using Casper for long time and would highly recommend it for buck up/clone ,it's very easy to use and works like a charm









http://www.fssdev.com/products/casper/default.aspx


----------



## eskamobob1

uve been bussy the past few moths







... looking like a great guide so far


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have been using Casper for long time and would highly recommend it for buck up/clone ,it's very easy to use and works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fssdev.com/products/casper/default.aspx


Cool I'll check it out.







Not free :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> uve been bussy the past few moths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... looking like a great guide so far


Thanks, since I became editor it is really making me have the urge to make better content or the members to use. I plan on adding other software to the guides too. I see you like macrum reflect? I may make a tut on that some time lol. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Cool I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, since I became editor it is really making me have the urge to make better content or the members to use. I plan on adding other software to the guides too. I see you like macrum reflect? I may make a tut on that some time lol. I've heard good things about it.


never had in issue with it... its one of teh faster free softwares i have used, and t can run rather resource low in teh background if you want... though its not the best, i like it because its practicle, easy to use, and very intuitive... just my







on it


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> never had in issue with it... its one of teh faster free softwares i have used, and t can run rather resource low in teh background if you want... though its not the best, i like it because its practicle, easy to use, and very intuitive... just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on it


NO NATIVE USB RECOVERY TOOL!


----------



## Jim888

Been doing this a while, glad to see a how to on it!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> NO NATIVE USB RECOVERY TOOL!


lol... only problem with teh free version, but i tend to use drives/ USBs formated as drives for recovery anyways, so i dont find it an issue... you can also make the program into a bootable CD though if you want to


----------



## jdip

Great stuff as usual Sean









Can I use EASEUS Todo Backup Home to just do backup of files (not an image) onto an external HDD? The backup utility built into Windows just isn't doing it for me (way too slow) and Robocopy seems too complicated


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Great stuff as usual Sean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use EASEUS Todo Backup Home to just do backup of files (not an image) onto an external HDD? The backup utility built into Windows just isn't doing it for me (way too slow) and Robocopy seems too complicated


I tried using the file backup tool for this program and hate it like I hate the Windows back up tool lol. It is stupid to me as to why it backs data up in a compressed folder. Like and iso kinda. If you have more than half the space on a back up disc then a full back up will not complete properly. It takes for ever compared to robocopy or similar file sync apps too.

My friend and i are going to make a killer GUI for robocopy (or similar) soon actually. But I would suggest you take a few minutes and I'll help you with setting up a back up file with robocopy and set it to automatically run on a schedule for ya.

Also, freefilesync is pretty good, kinda works like robocopy too, I suggest you use the mirror option cause that keeps all folders updated to be exactly what the source folders have

http://sourceforge.net/projects/freefilesync/


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I tried using the file backup tool for this program and hate it like I hate the Windows back up tool lol. It is stupid to me as to why it backs data up in a compressed folder. Like and iso kinda. If you have more than half the space on a back up disc then a full back up will not complete properly. It takes for ever compared to robocopy or similar file sync apps too.
> My friend and i are going to make a killer GUI for robocopy (or similar) soon actually. But I would suggest you take a few minutes and I'll help you with setting up a back up file with robocopy and set it to automatically run on a schedule for ya.
> Also, freefilesync is pretty good, kinda works like robocopy too, I suggest you use the mirror option cause that keeps all folders updated to be exactly what the source folders have
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freefilesync/


Alright, thanks a bunch









If I decide to go down the Robocopy route and have some trouble, I'll post in that thread.


----------



## guyladouche

Glad I saw this! I'm going to have to try the free tool for transferring OS between identical sized SSD's. The windows built-in method sucks.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> Glad I saw this! I'm going to have to try the free tool for transferring OS between identical sized SSD's. The windows built-in method sucks.


lol, Windows method works fine for me personally.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> lol, Windows method works fine for me personally.


Yeah--true to windows fashion, lots of variability between experiences.







For some reason, the process never completes successfully using the built-in imaging tool. No issues with size of partitions or disks (identical size disks, only one partition--minus windows-reserved). I ran out of patience trying to troubleshoot it, so hopefully EaseUS Todo works better.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I tried using the file backup tool for this program and hate it like I hate the Windows back up tool lol. It is stupid to me as to why it backs data up in a compressed folder. Like and iso kinda. If you have more than half the space on a back up disc then a full back up will not complete properly. It takes for ever compared to robocopy or similar file sync apps too.
> My friend and i are going to make a killer GUI for robocopy (or similar) soon actually. But I would suggest you take a few minutes and I'll help you with setting up a back up file with robocopy and set it to automatically run on a schedule for ya.
> Also, freefilesync is pretty good, kinda works like robocopy too, I suggest you use the mirror option cause that keeps all folders updated to be exactly what the source folders have
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freefilesync/


Does FreeFileSync let you do incremental backups like Robocopy? Or does it backup everything from scratch every time? If it does I'll try it for now because I don't need to do it by schedule, I prefer to do it manually because I backup to an external HDD which I turn on and off when needed.

Looking forward to that GUI for Robocopy!

Edit - going to give it a try anyway


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Does FreeFileSync let you do incremental backups like Robocopy? Or does it backup everything from scratch every time? If it does I'll try it for now because I don't need to do it by schedule, I prefer to do it manually because I backup to an external HDD which I turn on and off when needed.
> 
> Looking forward to that GUI for Robocopy!


Download it and see for your self lol. It has a few different settings that you can configure to back up how you like. I use the mirror option like the mirror option in robocopy personally. for the first back up it backs up whole folder you set it to to the destination you set. Then the next back up will scan for changes and only back up the files that have been updated for changed.

You can configure it to work a few different ways like from source ro destination or destination to source, sync folders from source and destination, etc.

Test it out and see if you like ti because it is just like robocopy but with a GUI and works a little differently.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Download it and see for your self lol. It has a few different settings that you can configure to back up how you like. I use the mirror option like the mirror option in robocopy personally. for the first back up it backs up whole folder you set it to to the destination you set. Then the next back up will scan for changes and only back up the files that have been updated for changed.
> You can configure it to work a few different ways like from source ro destination or destination to source, sync folders from source and destination, etc.
> Test it out and see if you like ti because it is just like robocopy but with a GUI and works a little differently.


Yup I just tried it and it does do incremental backups. Thanks again!


----------



## csm725

What's the difference between a system backup and a disk backup of C:\ in Easus Todo Backup?

Thanks.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> What's the difference between a system backup and a disk backup of C:\ in Easus Todo Backup?
> 
> Thanks.


SystemBackupImage should catch the 100MB partition that has no drive letter. DiskBackup may not (I never tested if it did), but it has other perks like you're able to do incremental backups afterwards. I believe both can be restored to a new drive, but without that 100MB partition you may have to rebuild the boot menu manually.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

Just don't do a file backup on your OS drive. It can't backup some of the stuff that's in use, and it can't be restored to a new drive to give you anything bootable.


----------



## csm725

I am planning to do a system backup of C:\ from Easeus onto an external hard drive. I have no 100MB partition.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I am planning to do a system backup of C:\ from Easeus onto an external hard drive. I have no 100MB partition.


Some systems don't, but many have a small ~100MB partition listed in Disk Management, which has the boot files and boot menu stored on it.


----------



## Loonies

Can i ask some question for any one??









Actualy this urgent for me, so last 1 hour my external hdd (WD element 2 TB) going down. n yes it's have full off my data (work, collage, collection *rare like anime) for last 4 years (My country is good realy bad internet connection)














. so i try to over look if usb connector got bad so i try another cable from other external hdd. still not work to, so my last try to try with another device (laptop) n it's same result.

For now i try to scan it with "test disk" from front page to see what happening to my beloved hdd.

this ss from disk management from windows



n still prosessing from software



Please, any help is appreciated,i'm so lost on this n this killing me deep. I apologize if this is in any way my word so confusing, I tried my best to get right to the point with the problem i'm having.


----------



## Schmuckley

Acronis FTW for drive cloning! It just worked for me








a few indiscrepancies..but well worth it!


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, i have a couple of question... after reading this, i went ahead and created a BACKUP IMAGE with the windows 7 tool, now my questions are...

*1*- My windows+programs+drivers use up to 20gb but when windows created the BACKUP IMAGE, just used 2 DVDs 4.7GB why?
those windows use some kind of compression that just used 2 DVDS?

*2*- Let say my SSD dies, and i get the same SSD again, can i just re-install windows 7 with this IMAGE i have created?
everything will be as it was, when i created it, right?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, i have a couple of question... after reading this, i went ahead and created a BACKUP IMAGE with the windows 7 tool, now my questions are...
> 
> *1*- My windows+programs+drivers use up to 20gb but when windows created the BACKUP IMAGE, just used 2 DVDs 4.7GB why?
> those windows use some kind of compression that just used 2 DVDS?


I believe so, same happens with my system images.
Quote:


> *2*- Let say my SSD dies, and i get the same SSD again, can i just re-install windows 7 with this IMAGE i have created?
> everything will be as it was, when i created it, right?


It should.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I believe so, same happens with my system images.
> It should.


thanks man for such awesome guide


----------



## the grinch

I have been using BooIt NG now called BootIt Bare Metal from Terabyte Unlimited for many years for all my partition and cloning/imaging needs as well as a boot manager. While not free it is very reasonably priced. There are other programs they have, some for money some free, that work together and the images are interchangeable. One of them is Image for Windows/Linux that works within the OS, but BiNG/BiBM works outside the OS and has many good tools. Some of the most useful besides all the drive/partitioning tools are the ability to edit NTFS text files (boot.ini for instance) as well as BCD outside of the OS. They have saved my bacon numerous times as well as just making life easier.

Most of the major programs are $30-$40 each, or you can buy the whole suite for $50 which also comes with the OSD (OS Deployment) program for making images for deployment to a new machine. I have never used the OSD kit as of yet so I don't know how well it works.

One of my favorite things is TBIView. It lets you uncompress and open any saved image file/s to view and pull files from it.

I will say these programs do have bit of a learning curve, so they are not that intuitive for an average user, but they are feature rich and reliable for those that don't mind actually reading through the manual. And the price for what you get can't be beat in my opinion.

Normally I use Image for Windows (IFW) to make the image, then if/when needed go into BiBM (installed on an 8MB partition or from a boot disk) to do the restore. Though sometimes I will make the image using BiBM directly. IFW can do incremental backups but I always do a full image. I do not image my Linux partitions so I can't say how well IFL works. I use BootIt for a boot manager as well as partition/drive tools installed and always ready, but if you just need backups you can just use IFW/IFL that also comes with IFDos that you boot from in order to do the restore.

I image all windows partitions that include all core applications like AV and Office, basically everything I would need right away in case of major disaster. I have important data (about 170GB) on other drives/partitions that is backed up by Carbonite automatically. I have tons of other data and applications, like a 522GB steam folder, but that can all be recovered by reinstalling/downloading again, so I don't worry about it.

As I mentioned I don't image my Linux partitions. This is because all my important data is elsewhere and already backed up and it really doesn't take long to install and setup Linux, so not really worth the effort or drive space to image it.

There are so many backup applications out there and even more ways to go about backing up your system. The biggest thing is to find one that you will actually use. And then _test it_ to make sure it works and you are familiar with the restore process _before_ you have to do a restore. That way you can work out any flaws in your backup routine _before_ you need to restore and are confident when the time comes. So when your drive crashes or your little brother decides to surf some porn and gets your system loaded down with malware, instead of freaking out you simply restore the latest image and are back in business in a short time like nothing happened.


----------



## BadAppel

Sean, what are your thoughts on using Acronis TrueImage? I've had issues in the past with this app and a particular nasty MBR corruption problem. Thought it was my DVD drive, but reading posts on the error I was getting, all pointed to Acronis. I'm looking for a reliable image product, whether free or for pay...I just want something that works well and doesn't cause more problems than it solves. By the way, love this blog and your guides are stellar! I've missed a few things doing it myself over the years







, but your guides have me on the right path again. Cheers!


----------



## evilqueens

Hello,

I actually just installed an SSD (Samsung 830 256GB) into my new build and I was wondering what your thoughts are/were on the included SSD Magician and Norton Ghost software. Do you recommend other software over them?

Cheers,

-s


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadAppel*
> 
> Sean, what are your thoughts on using Acronis TrueImage? I've had issues in the past with this app and a particular nasty MBR corruption problem. Thought it was my DVD drive, but reading posts on the error I was getting, all pointed to Acronis. I'm looking for a reliable image product, whether free or for pay...I just want something that works well and doesn't cause more problems than it solves. By the way, love this blog and your guides are stellar! I've missed a few things doing it myself over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but your guides have me on the right path again. Cheers!


I've never had issue with the Seagate and WD versions (free) of true image or true image 2012 or 2013.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilqueens*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I actually just installed an SSD (Samsung 830 256GB) into my new build and I was wondering what your thoughts are/were on the included SSD Magician and Norton Ghost software. Do you recommend other software over them?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -s


Ive never used norton ghost so idk. Magician software is optional.


----------



## odin2free

What if i only have one laptop which only has one hard drive slot, and im trying to clone a seperate computers ssd to a larger ssd...i dont have any sata to usb kits...

Can i just do a backup of the smaller drive and then restore on the newer larger drive? or will that not work...

Edit: Never mind... I just did a backup of the disk with easeus and bam recovered to the new drive and yup works perfectly fine








awesome

thanks for this awesome thread, going to save all of this information


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> What if i only have one laptop which only has one hard drive slot, and im trying to clone a seperate computers ssd to a larger ssd...i dont have any sata to usb kits...
> 
> Can i just do a backup of the smaller drive and then restore on the newer larger drive? or will that not work...


you can


----------



## hitisfire

Thanks for share !
I have been using AOMEI Backupper for a long time and would highly recommend it for buck up&clone.
For example, when come to system backup, it provides "One-click back up all data of system drive, including system files and installed applications, without interrupting work".


----------



## nez329

Hi sean, I have the Intel 530 240GB.

I am not migrating my OS from HDD to SSD.

I am only intending to do an image (as you suggested after a fresh OS installation on the SSD & after i have optimise the system) for back only so if anythin goes wrong, i can revert back to a fresh OS without re-installing again (as you suggested)

The Intel® Data Migration Software seems to do migrating only.

Is the "Acronis True Image WD Edition" applicable for me to do an image on the intel SSD?

Or for image backup for intel SSD, you would recommend something else?

Thanks


----------



## Ctekcop

I'm looking at the first post of this topic, and since it's a few years old I was wondering if there's some new good easy to use cloning software?
I'm on the verge of updating a PC from an HD to an SSD cloning the windows 7 system and later upgrading to 10 after I've migrated to the SSD (or should I do it in the opposite order?)


----------



## shozab

Hi , very good article.

thanks for sharing, keep up the good work.

Ashampoo Burning Studio 19


----------

